# Steelhead fly swap



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

oops, that was some really bad math i guess:lol:, maybe closer to 11 days or so that sounds a little closer. Im getting excited to get all the flies sorry.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Finally figured out my camera... It's called the ON button:banghead3 

So don't worry about your math fowl... I win the award for this swap lmao

Anyway... here's some fly porn...








[/IMG]

And a group picture.... The two natural colored ones are bonus flies for the swapmeister...








[/IMG]


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

cool, ill try and do what you did last year tommy and get a group pic of all the flies. Not sure if ill be able to make that happen but ill try


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

fowl assasination said:


> cool, ill try and do what you did last year tommy and get a group pic of all the flies. Not sure if ill be able to make that happen but ill try


If you can't... I'll post a picture of the group when I get mine


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I just joined today so I'm coming in kinda late on this. If you still need a tyer let me know. I have no idea what I will tie up just yet, but let me know.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

This swap is full but im sure there are plenty more to come, just keep watching this forum, and hey if somone else wanted to host another steelhead fly swap i would be in.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Good deal! I'll keep an eye out. Thanks!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

FA, Fly's are in mail along with the fly box for you to fill for the AS outing. I sent them in two different packages. 

BTW - I made up a few more than 12, the extra's are a "thank you" for the swapmeister!


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

So, maybe it's because these are pretty standard ties, but I do believe this thread could use some more fly porn. Any possibility of a group/fly photo?



Thanks!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

yah, im not sure what you really mean about standard ties but i have not recieved all of the flies yet but when i do im gonna try and post a pick


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

_*Fowl assasination- Latex wiggler DONE
Chromedoggy- ESL tube flies "RECIEVED"
tommytubualr- Half Breed Hex - dirty yellow "RECIEVED"*_ 
_*Adam Peterson- lemon parade "RECIEVED"
sport72186- geen caddis "RECIEVED"*
_1siena- sparrow nymph
_Burksee- spring wiggler "done waiting on arrival"_

Burksee ' s flies are in the mail just waiting for those and then 1sienna's flies and i will get them back ASAP

Nice flies tommy that looks similar to a pattern that i tie, i got my idea from schmidt's, just currious if this is where you saw this pattern


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks Fowl.... It was inspired by both Schmidt and Jeff Bear Andrews. The UV ice dub was my idea. I think if ya pick a little of that dub out while fishing... it's gonna be like turning on the neon "EAT" sign:evilsmile


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Yah i really like that touch to it, i have all the materials to try out some more of those.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

_*Fowl assasination- Latex wiggler DONE
Chromedoggy- ESL tube flies "RECIEVED"
tommytubualr- Half Breed Hex - dirty yellow "RECIEVED"*_ 
_*Adam Peterson- lemon parade "RECIEVED"
sport72186- geen caddis "RECIEVED"*
_1siena- sparrow nymph
_*Burksee- spring wiggler "RECIEVED"*_

1siena can we have an update on when i am going to recieve your flies, have not heard from you since you joined this swap. Thanks


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

fowl assasination said:


> _*.........1siena can we have an update on when i am going to recieve your flies, have not heard from you since you joined this swap. Thanks*_


_*Have you tried to PM or email him? *_


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, they will be in the mail tomorrow, via pm. I should probably have them by monday i am hoping and then you guys should have them by the end of next week. I have all of the flies in there boxes for the ride home just waiting on the sparrows. Awsome flies ill get a pic on here when i recieve 1siena's flies.

P.S. Thank-you Burksee for the fly box to fill for the Ausable outing! I will make a tag to put in it that you donated the box and that i tied the flies.(that way i can fill it easier)


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Guys....I am sorry for the delay. It's a long story. However, I just returned from putting in the mail. I told Chris that if you guys didn't want to wait 3-4 more days to send out the fly's and ship mine back to me....I understand. If you can wait, I would really like to see what everyone else tied up. 

What are everyone's thoughts?

Again sorry for the delay.

-Charles


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I can still fish without my take from the swap...

I really think it's the call of the swapmeister to send... or not to send


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont mind waiting. what's a few more days?


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

we will wait for them, the flys still might make it back before the weekend, if were lucky


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

I just took the flies to the post office to make sure all the postage was correct and they all were. Tommy you hit it right on the nose with postage, nice work. The flies are on the ride back might have them before the weekend not sure though. I got them out of the mail diffied them up and headed to the post office i didnt bother with a photo so that i could make it there in time today, tommy if you wouldnt mind throw up a pic of the swap when you get yours, thanks. Thanks to all for not stiffin me with postage really nice job guys, I will swap with all of you again.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Really no seceret to the postage... what i do is weigh both envelopes and my box of flies and get postage from here to there and print postage. I then print the same postage for there to here and affix it to the return envelope. The only way that wouldn't work is if say I sent unweighted flies... and everyone I had coming back were weighted. But in all the swaps I've done... I never had to have the swapmeister add postage or had it delivered with postage due.

Looking forward to seeing these little jewels... and I'll post a picture of the group when I receive them.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

tommytubular said:


> Really no seceret to the postage... what i do is weigh both envelopes and my box of flies and get postage from here to there and print postage. I then print the same postage for there to here and affix it to the return envelope...........


  as said, its not rocket science. I usually take to the post office for weighing and postage. If anything as I buy stamps for the return envelope I pay a few cents more to make sure its OK. 

Looking forward to seeing them as well! Thanks again Shawn.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

The swap flies made it here over the weekend...

I have to say gentlemen... this is a sweet set of steelhead flies!

1siena... it was worth a couple days wait... super job on the sparrows

I'll do a picture probably tomorrow


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Here ya go... 

Again... nice job fellas








[/IMG]


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

all the flies look great! never fished tube flies before though.. do they fish just like a streamer?


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. 

About the tube flies.....they look great, what do I do know? Never used or seen them before. Do I just tie the "mono" onto my leader? Fish them like a streamer?


----------



## catalysthackle (Oct 19, 2005)

They look great! Wish I was in on this one


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Mine got here yesterday, all I can say is WOW! :yikes: These are some great lookin fly's. I now like the idea of having done half and many tyers and getting two of each fly!  

Its already been asked but I need to know also, how do you fish/attach the tubefly? Also, is there some where I can look on line to get a recipie for tying these?

Tommy, thanks for posting a pic and thanks again to everyone who particpated, especially FA for hosting the swap! :woohoo1:


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Very sweet flies- Thanks!

The tube flies I sent are pre rigged. Your last section of tippet (in this case I used maxima green 12 lb) runs through the front of the fly. It is connected to a micro swivel which is tied in a surgeons loop of 8lb test with the size 6 x510 hook. The loop and swivel is then snugged up in the tube and the hook eye secured into the rear tubing. This allows you to braek off the hook if you get snagged, and save the fly.
I fish these on a sink tip, but they can be fished any way you would fish a bugger. The monster cone on front is designed to make the fly materials "flare" when swung.
Good Fishing- Marc


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Chromedoggy - I recently started playing with tubeflies, and I'm very intrigued to see how your pre-rigged idea works.
Is there anyway you could post a pic of this set-up, so I can try it out?

Thanks and tight lines!

Kype


----------

